# Journey is becoming a chubette! Babies due May 21st-23rd



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Awww, fat with babies!! How exciting!! Is her hair already falling out on her underside?


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Yay. More puppy pictures!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I typed a reply and it got swallowed by cyberspace ... (I'm taking my phone to get looked at... Aaarrrggghhh)

I was saying....



OMG!!!! She looks so cute!!! I just want to hug her!!!! Such a cute and round warm puppy tummy!!! 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

PammiPoodle said:


> Awww, fat with babies!! How exciting!! Is her hair already falling out on her underside?


No- any hair that is super short is hair I clipped that way. I've never had a girl have her hair fall out.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I didn't think she was too "sausage-y" yet. But, she is definitely on her way! So exciting.... more puppies!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

SWEET! She just has a little 'baby bump', but she's looking beautiful! The countdown begins!!!! LOL!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

She's gorgeous Arreau!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Awwww, puppy tummy! So glad things are progressing nicely, and now we can start the excitement build-up!!


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

So sweet! She's a beautiful and will have such cute "babies!" Can't wait to see them.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

What a pretty Mom to be!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I think closer to the date we need to play another guessing game!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

N2Mischief said:


> I think closer to the date we need to play another guessing game!



Great idea!!! I'm in! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

A before/after photo comparison would be really entertaining. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> A before/after photo comparison would be really entertaining.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Another great idea!! Is this the geniuses of PF convention tonight?!  

It would really look cute before/after side by side 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Even that short her color is still so red and beautiful....can't believe it will be the end of May, already!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm in for the guessing game too. At least this time we know who the Daddy is...lol!!!

Before and after puppy photos? Or before and after pregnancy? She is normally very slender and fit with a tiny little waist. She has no waist left now.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She definitely is starting to blossom (what a nice way to put it). Do you know how many pups there are yet?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, we have no idea how many. We do not do ultrasounds or x-rays unless there is a concern for the Mom. Once they are active, I am usually pretty good at coming close to figuring out how many there are. So about another week and a half I will guess-timate.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Journey is going to be a beautiful Momma! Can hardly wait!

Sylvia & the Girls!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> I'm in for the guessing game too. At least this time we know who the Daddy is...lol!!!
> 
> Before and after puppy photos? Or before and after pregnancy? She is normally very slender and fit with a tiny little waist. She has no waist left now.



Why not both? I was thinking before/after pregnancy, but b/a puppy pics would be great too!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Oh my what a gorgeous mama to be. It looks like she is in fine shape and enjoying herself as well. These are going to be some very fine pups. I can't wait!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

She looks wonderful! 

I want to hug her sooooo badly. What a pretty little Mama she is!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Happy mothers day Journey!!!!  

Happy mothers day to ALL mothers!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodLuv (Apr 5, 2014)

Can't wait for the next slew of fantastic puppy pics & vids! She looks great!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all so much! And thank you Lou for the Mother's Day wishes! Journey ate herself into oblivion, as usual and enjoyed the day very much. The sun was shining all day and the dogs spent a good deal of the day outside.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Happy Belated Mothers Day Journey!! Another Journey begins, and can't wait to see your fabulous babies. Best Wishes!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

